# Concerned that puppy may be too skinny



## Mikki (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi all,
My puppy appears to be very skinny. I can feel all of her ribs as well as her hip bones. She was 14.5 pounds at her 10 week vet appointment. She's been dewormed multiple times as well as had a hart guard chew. She's currently eating primarily blue buffalo but I am gradually switching over to taste of the wild. Feeding 3x a day the recommended amount. Once I realized how little she truly weighted I began to give her boiled chicken & eggs with her dog feed for her last meal of the day. Otherwise she seems healthy. Very active and attentive. Should I be concerned?


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

No. Skinny is good. Post a photo and do a search.


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

Use this as a guide


----------



## RLRKAPLAN (Jun 23, 2014)

*Puppy Growth*

My Max is 13 weeks old, eats around 4-6 cups of food a day. I feed him as much as he will eat, and he is very lanky and thin. I'm not worried, the vet is not worried; he is just in growing mode


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Without a pictures/video we can't judge. Better on the lean than fat side for a growing gsd. But not skinny can mean a health problem.


----------



## Mikki (Aug 17, 2014)

I will get a picture when I get home. Thanks for the responses they are appreciated. Is it normal to be able to feel the hip bones on a puppy?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

d4mmo said:


> View attachment 245681
> 
> Use this as a guide


I say each dog is different and guides such as this one only make owners anxious.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

We need to have a "GSD too thin" sticky. 

I have seen maybe 1% of dogs posted in these threads that are actually too thin.


----------



## Mikki (Aug 17, 2014)

Some pictures, terrible quality but I hope they help.


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

Not skinny at all


----------



## Mikki (Aug 17, 2014)

My phone camera isn't all that great and the pictures were taken in a dark room so they don't really capture what I'm taking about. You can feel every bone in her body:hips, ribs, etc. At her appointment my vet told me she was skinny. If all is well, should I be seeking a new vet?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Just as I thought, another case of the dog being perfectly fine.

Many vets know nowadays tell German Shepherd owners that their dogs are too skinny. Skinny is good. You should be able to see and feel some ribs. The German Shepherd is not supposed to be a chunky dog.


----------

